
We tested Secret's anti-bullying system and it failed - apu
http://fortune.com/2014/08/07/we-tested-secrets-anti-bullying-system-and-it-failed/
======
cheepin
Is this even a realistically solvable problem? When I was a kid, the bullies
didn't need social networks to make us feel bad, and despite efforts by the
school I went to, it's not like they could really stop them.

I'm glad Secret is attempting to not be a part of bullying, but expecting any
net effect from the effort seems misguidedly hopeful that people who bully on
its service won't bully somewhere else instead.

